# Any advice for a vet?



## AlexK (Dec 14, 2012)

So I'm a USMC vet with 2 combat deployments (fnally back in Mass) and now im trying to become a police officer. Im working on my criminal justice degree (about 2 years completed) and I'm regularly checking for 2013 civil service exam postings. Unfortunately, I'm getting a whole lot of nowhere in my pursuit. Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Join the mili......o wait........ummm "GTFO of Mass!!!", is the other preprogrammed response I was looking for.

Do like the rest of us apply everywhere often, then do it some more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Sounds like you have already done everything that should help, Military, degree. Now , just keep at it,get a job in a related field, dispatcher,security somewhere reputable, a hospital or maybe an armed postion,keep out of trouble and just keep applying EVERYWHERE, get your foot in the door and worry about your dream gig later. Thank you for your service and good luck.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Stay put of trouble and take every test you can. Good luck. Thanks for your service.


----------

